# Every ICS rom is slow



## Ed271 (May 30, 2012)

I have a Canadian Raider, and I recently acquired S-off on it. I've tried 3 different ICS roms, and they've all been slow on it. GB roms are a lot faster


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats just your brain playing tricks on your mate.


----------



## Ed271 (May 30, 2012)

rafyvitto said:


> Thats just your brain playing tricks on your mate.


LOL I could take a video to prove it


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

I can take a video to disprove it...


----------



## sadoway (May 18, 2012)

ahahah too funny.

Have u tried and nonsense roms.

Honestly I have had no speed problems. 
I do hate sense. 
Excited to have a cm9 aokp or even aosp soon I hope.

Maybe its the kernel your using? Did you check your clock speeds?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Imo stock is noticeably faster and smoother and the Holics Rom I'm on now is even faster. Are you sure?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pod0087 (May 19, 2012)

Yeah stock is faster for me than any custom rom for whatever reason. But the speed is still good so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Good god, rafy you smart ass! That made me laugh so much!


rafyvitto said:


> I can take a video to disprove it...


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

My holics rom has a slight delay in locking the screen otherwise, plenty fast, definitely faster than stock

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk 2


----------

